# The year I started gigging !



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Got these back in 1990 , needless to say I was hooked ! Back then I had a coleman lantern rigged to the front of my flat bottom boat ! The one flounder was over 8 lbs and the others a 5 lb., and two 4 1/2 lbs !


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

God!! Are they still coming up that size?? In general where do you go??


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice doormat, and mini-doormats :thumbup: Any recent pics?


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

The big ones usually run in Nov and Dec in Northeast Fla ! Anywhere from Jacksonville to Daytona is good for the fall run ( intercoastal waterway) ! I have lots of different places I go , because the flounder can move many miles in a day ! Just follow the bait and you will find flounder !!! Ive had nights I did good and the next night nothing , and my friend would say , (well I killed them last night) , ( 10 miles away ) from where I was !! Basically the flounder are going to be where you have a sand bottom , oysters , and bait. I use a 2 stroke generator that is a little noisy and those big old flounder just lay their and let Me stick them !!! Generators dont Spook flounder that is a myth !!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

very nice!. How old do you all think it takes a flounder to grow that size. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

@Fishermon it takes 7 to 8 years for a flounder to reach that size ! About a pound per year !


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Holy crAp that's a big a$$ flounder


----------

